# Spawn Log!!! Eventually...



## PiscisAmor (Jul 1, 2011)

Aliquis and Albica have been swimming together for 12 hours now. She's super eggy/stripey!!! Al isn't as interested as I had hoped. He goes over and flares at her, shows off, and then goes and hangs out in the corner. No bubblenest yet. A couple of random bubbles have appeared in the tank, but not a nice neat nest. The waiting is agony!!!


----------



## PiscisAmor (Jul 1, 2011)

Still no change. Except Albica lost her stripes.


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

Do you have them together or is she contained......what method are you using to spawn.....look forward to following your spawn log....good luck....


----------



## PiscisAmor (Jul 1, 2011)

They've been together for a couple days now. She was contained for about a day before that. He never went after her maliciously, so there have been no injuries at all. There's a few sporadic bubbles popping up in the tank, but not in nest-form.


----------



## JAB91 (Aug 30, 2011)

hmm, well if theyre not attacking each other then you should keep em together fora bit more , jist keep an eye on them

Try feeding them a good amount of high protein foods


----------



## youlovegnats (Feb 23, 2011)

If she lost her breeding stripes then I'd call it off and re-condition feeding high protein foods, such as bloodworms, mosquito larvae, brine shrimp..., as JAB91 suggested.


----------



## PiscisAmor (Jul 1, 2011)

Stripes are back! Separated her again to see if Al will begin a bubblenest. He looks like he may do so soon. He's been blowing "tester" bubbles


----------



## PiscisAmor (Jul 1, 2011)

WOO-HOO!!!! came home from a road trip today to a BEAUTIFUL bubble nest!!!!! It was perfect!!!! I'm so proud. I released Albica, who is striping up nicely, and they are currently dancing around each other. I am sooooo excited!!!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Good luck!


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Definitely good luck


----------



## PiscisAmor (Jul 1, 2011)

Still no eggs. Bubble nest has tripled in size though. Albica's tail got a beating, and one of Aliquis's ventrals is now much shorter... He has backed off on the bullying and is now concentrating on his nest and attracting her. I have been keeping an eye on them to make sure Albica isn't seriously injured... I don't believe she is bad enough for me to remove her at this point. Like I said, Al has backed off a lot from the roughness and now just flares and shows off


----------



## Ashleigh (May 28, 2011)

Can't wait to see how this turns out!  Could you possibly put up some photos of the mother and father?


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Yeah he just beats her into submission  I find it brutal but I guess in their world it's the norm >< lol and I hope it works out for ya  my first spawn, took 5 days of them being together before any eggs appeared lol.


----------



## youlovegnats (Feb 23, 2011)

Spawn can get quite nasty - female, or male, torn to shreds- but otherwise healthy. Just make sure you keep a good eye on them for any serious looking fighting. 

I wanna see pics of the parents too!

Good luck!


----------



## PiscisAmor (Jul 1, 2011)

I still have no eggs. THIS IS SO FRUSTRATING!!! anyways, I'm really hoping they are getting close. I will get some pics of mom and dad in a bit


----------



## Animalfreak (Aug 23, 2011)

Good luck!!


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Oh trust me, it is.  but hopefully they do! That would be awesome.


----------



## PiscisAmor (Jul 1, 2011)

Haha so yesterday I went to feed them and they both lunged for the same worm... I know it could have been dangerous if either of them had gotten territorial, but it was kinda cute cute cuz they looked like they were kissing, like in Lady and the Tramp


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

hahaha!!! yeah I find it funny  my female (usually a bully to everyone) goes "oh geez just take it!!!" then swims off... lol


----------



## PiscisAmor (Jul 1, 2011)

I give in. It's been three weeks, Albica has no tail left, and Aliquis abandoned his nest which is now smaller than he is. I will try one more female I have conditioned, but if she doesn't work i'm going to hafta give in and get a new male.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Oh my! I think what many people on here have suggested, is if they were together for a week and no eggs, remove the girl and recondition. 

You have a breeder's net? recondition the male. Have the new female in the net, and if he always repeatedly attacks the net, and not much else you know already it won't work. Gotta know their signs  And I hope it works for you the second time around!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I would not leave the female in a breeding net while conditioning the male. Recondition both of them separately.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Oops that's what I meant xD I mean after they are both conditioned to separate them use a breeder's net... That's what someone suggested to me instead of a vase  it works.


----------



## PiscisAmor (Jul 1, 2011)

Albica is recovering in my breeder's net in my sorority. Dido is separated from Aliquis in the breeding tank. Both have been conditioned. I kept Al conditioned while I attempted to breed him with Albica, and Dido I began conditioning in the event that Albica didn't work out too well.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

I'd give your male at least another half week to a full week


----------



## youlovegnats (Feb 23, 2011)

How are you conditioning?


----------



## PiscisAmor (Jul 1, 2011)

I stopped trying to breed them. Aliquis let his bubblenest go to ruin and Dido got sick. Try again in a few months!

Here's some pictures from when I thought it would work...










and


----------

